
Ask HN: BI / Data Warehouse / Analytics Opportunities in Berlin? - Swinx43
In London there is a very large set of recruiters that supply freelance&#x2F;contract opportunities. There is also a lot of dedicated job boards and websites listing contract roles.<p>I was wondering if anyone knows of a similar set of agents, contacts or job sites for contracting jobs in the Berlin or Hamburg areas in Germany?<p>It would be a bonus if the resources indicated whether Advanced level German language skills are required or whether English with intermediate German would be sufficient.
======
hypercluster
Take a look at Xing, I get contacted by recruiters quite often.

~~~
Swinx43
Thank you very much. I will definitely check it out.

